# About me, Wildey & pony club



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

Well im very excited because tomorrow im going to my first pony club rally day tomorrow. it starts at 9am but our gear check is at 8:30, we ride to pony club it's about ten min away. So im going to go out to the paddock at 7am because im so excited & wont to give widely (14.2hh chestnut Arab) a really good grooming. im a bit nervous because im not at all good at jumping so i hope i dont look to silly. :?


----------



## sensationalreflection (Feb 6, 2009)

You should do fine. Those kinds of things are scary at first, but if you take it in stride you will not only do great but have tons of fun the whole time!? The first barrel race that I ran, I was so so SO nervous but I just did it and let the horse make me feel better which seemed to make her feel better too. Dont stress to much or get too excited because the horse will react in the same fashion. Good luck and I hope that you have a great time.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

thanks for those tips


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

im back from pc & had & GREAT day!! we did jumping (which i wasn't terrible at so thats a +), a bit of flat work, barrel racing & mounted games sort of stuff. I can't wait till next month when we get to go again.


----------

